

Winklevoss Twins Buy $18M L.A. Mansion To Dive Into SoCal Tech Scene - sparshgupta
http://techcrunch.com/2012/08/27/winklevoss-twins-los-angeles-mansion/

======
jburwell
Thanks to the _Social Network_, they shall forever be known as the Winklevi to
me ...

------
ezl
Another way to dive into the socal tech scene: Spend 18mm on startups.

------
BlackNapoleon
...they live together?

